# Fire...or what happened while I was on vacation



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

We went to Colorado on vacation and while we were gone a fire started about a mile from our house. Luckily our friends and neighbors saved our house and shop. We lost about 5 hives down by the pond. They completely burned up. Believe it or not there are still bees in the scorched hives. The hives behind the shop were all saved. Jim & Judy


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

It looks like the firefighters did a good job containing the fire and keeping damage to a minimum....nice layout of hives... sorry you lost five...


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

So much for the myth about bees tanking up on honey at the first wiff of smoke in preparation for abandoning their hive at the threat of wild fire. I never believed it anyways.

Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing. You of course consider yourself lucky. It could have been much much worse.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Too close for comfort, Jim.Glad your neighbors came through for you! When hives burn, they go up like they were doused with gas. 
For those in places where it rains ,this is a bad fire year in California.We are keeping our trucks gassed up, listening to the scanner, and nervously watching for smoke.And being EXTREMELY cautious with the smokers.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2005)

>So much for the myth about bees tanking up on honey at the first wiff of smoke in preparation for abandoning their hive at the threat of wild fire.

George, maybe the smart bees did leave and what's left are the dumb bees. 

Or, maybe what's left are the bees who were out foraging when the fire passed by. It looks like it was a quick-moving fire since the weeds are thin and the hive boxes didn't catch.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "hot hive".


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Just to clarify, CDF wouldn't work around the hives and so my neighbor boy who I'm mentoring in beekeeping and after helping me catch swarms now has 6 hives of his own, came up with a pump sprayer to keep the flames away from the hives. The first picture shows some ash piles....this represents 4 hives lost. CDF bulldozer ran over a couple more. The fire did move very fast. The neighbors here fighting the flames said there was no way you could have out run it. From the top of the hill to our house is about 1/2 mile. The flames covered it in less than two minutes. Needless to say we are very thankful for our friends and neighbors who came to our aid when we were gone.
Jim


----------



## Bill W (Jul 13, 2007)

That looks like struts from a J3 Cub, Am I right? 
Great arieal photos of what happend. WoW I am glad they saved your place.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

*It's a Champ*

Close. It's a 1946 Aeronca Champ 7AC. It has the original paint scheme, 85 HP.

It belongs to a friend of mine who keeps it here at my hangar. In the last picture you can see the runway which goes between the house and hangar, across the grass, 1200 ft with trees at both ends. We have had a couple Cubs and Champs come in but most people just fly over and wave.
Jim


----------



## JBJ (Jan 27, 2005)

Going to scatter any seed in time for the winter rains?


----------

